# re dual nozzles



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

Gus011 (6:14 AM 8-28-2008): Hi scott. I am using an AEM water injection kit on my vw 1.8T. I am running a GT3071R turbo running 20 psi boost. MY injectors are RC750cc. I am using the smallest nozzle that the AEM kit supplies. Do you think i should go for a twin nozzle setup? My car has dynoed at 460 BHP at 20 psi boost and a maximum of 22 degrees advance on max boost.
[email protected] (6:17 AM 8-28-2008): Gus, any boosted engine can benefit from dual nozzles for the same reasons. The one mounted after the IC will mostly cool the intake charge and the nozzle at the TB will suppress detonation. Using a single nozzle will always be more of a compromise. 
Gus011 (6:19 AM 8-28-2008): Many thanks for your help Scott. So can i install another nozzle at the TB and just split the water line coming from the pump? Will i have to install a bigger nozzle as i am splitting the water feed?
[email protected] (6:26 AM 8-28-2008): Running dual nozzles requires *smaller* flow from each so that both add up to the proper amount. My question is what size did you start with? How many cc/minute? And, at what pump pressure is that cc/minute rated


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: re dual nozzles (Gus011)*

Hi Scott
The pump i am using is the 150psi pump that aem supply with the kit. As to the nozzle i am using in my single nozzle setup it is 315ml/min.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: re dual nozzles (Gus011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gus011* »_Hi Scott
The pump i am using is the 150psi pump that aem supply with the kit. As to the nozzle i am using in my single nozzle setup it is 315ml/min.

Yes, but is that 315ml/min rating done at 150psi or another pressure? For example, the Snow Performance nozzles are rated at 60psi even though the pumps are set to 150 from the factory. So, for instance, a "100ml" nozzle actually flows 158ml at 150psi.


----------

